# New Holland 615 disc mower



## Aussiemac (Nov 16, 2018)

Hey all. Looking at my first disc mower. A NH 615. Looks to be in reasonable condition. Has been reconditioned a while back. I am currently looking for a manual online which I will get if I get the mower. Is there anything I should be specifically looking for on this model? Also what age would these units be? And, are parts still available? I can still get gear for my NH square baler so I figure I should be able to with this unit. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

NH parts shows build dates from 10/95-07/08. I think parts shouldn't be an issue for a while because JD marketed the same cutter which both brands were manufactured by Kuhn

OOPS sorry for mentioning Kuhn & JD because I knew better but forgot.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

The 615 has the NH cutterbar the same as used on new models today. The prior models used the same bar as JD and Kuhn. There have been two versions of the 615 though. The earliest models had the same three point hitch frame as the 616 and 617 which was a category 2 hitch. To make the mower compatible with smaller tractors the hitch was changed to a category 1 hitch.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

> Is there anything I should be specifically looking for on this model? Thanks for any info.


Yes, some 4" pipe(pvc, metal, aluminum) about 4' long (couple of them) the put the mower on when disconnected, or better yet, a caddy like KMC or Stoney point. They can be a bit of a PITA to connect and disconnect. Will make you say a few expletives....good mowers tho!


----------



## Aussiemac (Nov 16, 2018)

Thanks for the info. Yes the hitch points look to be pretty close to the ground so I would say lifting it is a good idea. Might be worth knocking a frame up for it to sit on. Mike10, the one here has cat 2 on the outside of the bar and cat 1 inside. Single pins, different ends. Jim, I have a Kuhn rake and a NH baler tower by a JD tractor so I think I have all bases covered. Just on that, the JD2130 should carry that mower alright right? 6000 odd pounds 75hp and 66 pto hp I would think would be ample. Thoughts?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

2130 will be just fine utilizing a 615. My brother utilized a 617 on a JD 2040 that had a 3 cyl instead of 4 cyl engine


----------



## Aussiemac (Nov 16, 2018)

Cheers Jim. Appreciate the reassurance. Not sure what’s reasonable one is worth. Owner wants $3800 but assured me it has been overhauled.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I'll add local hay fields are virtually level no major slopes or hills.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Aussiemac said:


> Cheers Jim. Appreciate the reassurance. Not sure what's reasonable one is worth. Owner wants $3800 but assured me it has been overhauled.


Would need to convert but in dollars that's about right depending on condition....


----------



## Aussiemac (Nov 16, 2018)

Sorry forgot the exchange. It worked out about $2700. Parts are what hurts us over here with American gear. I see some parts on Messicks? Far cheaper than I could ever buy for m baler. Same with JD, hy gard oil is something you have to sell your child to be able to afford it!


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

615, that's a 5 disc, isn't it? 2 metre cut, or nearly 7 feet. A 2130 will handle it no problem. I have a Taarup 305, 5 disc 2 metre cut flail mower conditioner, 3 point linkage, and I run it on a 2130. The power is just right, not over or under powered. I have a larger mower conditioner, but I use that setup in rocky areas because it is light and I can set it with very lower ground pressure so it floats easily. The cut is not even because it jumps easily, but it allows me to cut a few more acres of hay and silage around the rocks. I don't go faster than about 8 km/h (5 mph) because of the rocks, but I reckon I could go faster in clean country. My country is gently rolling with some areas fairly flat.

The machine weights about 600 kg and I put 4 front weights on the tractor, which help in the field when I lift the machine while cutting irregular shapes in the middle of the field, but they are mostly for transport when the machine is folded back behind the tractor. If your mower is shaft drive I don't know how the power consumption compares with my gear drive Taarup, but I imagine it is similar. Overall,i reckon a 2130 would probably drive a 6 disc mower.

I can't help you with price, apart for saying it depends on condition.

Roger


----------



## Aussiemac (Nov 16, 2018)

Thanks Roger, that is the one, 550kg 7ft cut 5 disc from the literature I can find. I was not really worried about the hp, mainly the weight hanging out the side. Tyres are filled with water but no front weights on my tractor. I am on reasonably flat country so if I go ahead with the sale I will see how it goes. If I need weight I will add some. Cheers.


----------



## Aussiemac (Nov 16, 2018)

Also, I was just watching a video showing the shock pro hubs. I believe that you can convert a standard hub to utilise shock hubs. Can the 615 be converted to use shock hubs or are they only for newer equipment?


----------



## mhg (Dec 20, 2015)

I have had a NH 615 for 10+ years cutting 150-200 acres a year. So far (knock on wood} no problem with the cutter bar. Ours has the round tubular 3 point mounting frame which are weak and prone to failing at the right lift pin. 2 years ago, after tearing the pin out several times over the years, we rebuilt the hitch with heavier material. The main support for the curtain also broke at the right angle multipe times. 2 weeks ago we beefed that up. You can spend hours hooking and unhooking to the tractor. See mike10 post, he is right on. MHG


----------



## Aussiemac (Nov 16, 2018)

Good to know mhg. Wow it will take me 4 or 5 years to do 200 acres I would say. This implement has a square box steel frame so I do not know if it is any heavier duty. Does anyone know if there is a reputable operating and maintenance manual available for download? I would be happy to pay as long as it is good quality info. I have found a couple but not sure if it is a sham.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

Have you asked a New Holland dealer for one? I have found that manufactures generally supply operation manuals quite cheaply because it is in their interests that owners know how to use their machines safely and effectively.

Roger


----------



## mhg (Dec 20, 2015)

Aussiemac; My understanding is the square box frame was stronger. Current NH production uses a square profile. Forgot that we also broke the factory driveline and went with a cheap one. That lasted about 2 years. Now has a good heavy one on it. MHG


----------



## Aussiemac (Nov 16, 2018)

Roger, no I did not even think of going to a dealership. The price for anything genuine almost always makes your eyes water. Will check them out first at least it will give me a bench mark. MHG, when you say driveline you mean the pto shaft? In that case yup been up that path too. Cheap or too small for the hp normally does not last in anything I touch. I go a size bigger for most implements now.


----------



## mhg (Dec 20, 2015)

Aussiemac; Yes PTO shaft. It was what aftermarket shop had on the shelf and we were in a hurry. Should have waited for the better one!


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

Hello Mac,

I have just had a look through one of my stashes of NH dealer info, and I found the 1996 service training school folder. It contains a section relevant to the 615 and other mowers in the Series. This includes Operator's Manual, Assembly Manual and a heap of Service Notes that explain how to repair the cutterbar. I am reluctant to part with my only copy of this material, but I could photocopy some or all of it if you haven't found it elsewhere.

Regards,

Roger


----------



## Aussiemac (Nov 16, 2018)

Hi Roger. That would be a good bit of info and I would definitely hang on to it. As far as I know, nothing needs repairing yet but I will get it home and have a look. Yeah f I ever do damage anything I will certainly ask you for some literature. Thanks a lot, appreciate the offer to copy it.


----------



## Aussiemac (Nov 16, 2018)

Hi all. So my new iron (to me) turned up this week finally. Have not got to have a good look at it yet but one thing I did notice is it has not got chains on the lift frame like the ones I have seen online. They hook to the top link pin I think and not sure where they go on the lift frame. What do those chains do and are they needed, and where do they connect to on the mower itself? Thanks.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

The part that mounts to the tractor, which is what I think you mean by lift frame, is generally called the headstock.

Those chains are for tractors with suspect height control on their three point linkage. They go from somewhere near where the top link attaches to the tractor to somewhere near where the lower links attach to the mower. They hold the mower at a constant height if the tractor hydraulics cannot. If your 2130 is adjusted properly and working properly you may not need any chains. Ensure the load and depth lever is on load (the lowest setting).

On my Taarup equipment, the lower attachment point is via a plate that hooks to the the chain (for length adjustment) with a hole in it large enough to fit over the lower link pin on the mower, next to the ball end on the lower link. The upper attachment point is more variable because it depends on the tractor. The chain on my Taarup 305 has a hook for the tractor end. On my 2130 I use a longer pin on the right hand lift arm and hook to that. Yes, it moves up and down with the linkage but not as much as the lower links.

One chain is usually enough. If there is one chain, it goes on the right hand side. If there are two they go one on each side. Two chains is not common: my old Taarup TS1650 had two and I have seen no others.

Roger


----------



## Aussiemac (Nov 16, 2018)

Thanks Roger. I put it on the MF188 this morning, was not bad to hook up at least not as bad as I thought, maybe I got lucky. The 188 holds it fine and they have pretty good hydraulics. It will eventually go in the 2130 when I go to use it. I may make a chain up as a back up but yes the 2130 is adjusted properly, that was quite a learning curve! My mower is missing the stand so I will have to put it on blocks until I make something up. Headstock, I have heard that a hundred times and could not remember it for the life of me earlier. In my thirties and already losing my marbles!


----------

